# can torts eat sweat potato leaves?



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 9, 2014)

can torts eat sweet potato leaves?


----------



## dmmj (Nov 9, 2014)

I seem to recall they are toxic.
What are sweat potato leaves?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 9, 2014)

sweet* potato


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 9, 2014)

dmmj said:


> I seem to recall they are toxic.
> What are sweat potato leaves?


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/sweet-potato-leaves.10051/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 9, 2014)

i should have just looked at another thread....


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 9, 2014)

We do grow them (yam/sweet potato) just to feed the tortoises. And they love it, from Leopard, to Sulcata, to Hermanni, to Radiated. ......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 9, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> We do grow them (yam/sweet potato) just to feed the tortoises. And they love it, from Leopard, to Sulcata, to Hermanni, to Radiated. ......
> 
> View attachment 103744
> View attachment 103745
> ...


thank you bouaboua. also can rabbits eat the leaves?


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 9, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thank you bouaboua. also can rabbits eat the leaves?


Rabbit? That I don't know. Sorry!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 9, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> Rabbit? That I don't know. Sorry!!


sorry i thought you would know cause rabbits and tortoises are like the same animal. right?


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 9, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> sorry i thought you would know cause rabbits and tortoises are like the same animal. right?


No!! Very much different. Warm blooded for rabbit and clod blooded for torts. You may refereed as diet, that may have some similarity. But I know nothing about rabbit.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 9, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> No!! Very much different. Warm blooded for rabbit and clod blooded for torts. You may refereed as diet, that may have some similarity. But I know nothing about rabbit.


no no no! look its like the same animal!


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 9, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no no no! look its like the same animal!
> 
> View attachment 103750
> View attachment 103751


That is why, we tell you to stay in school......Hahahahahahaha........You are funny! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 9, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> That is way, we tell you to stay in school......Hahahahahahaha........You are funny! ! !


your right bouaboua! i agree with you! school is so overrated, ill just drop out! thanks bouaboua


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 9, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> your right bouaboua! i agree with you! school is so overrated, ill just drop out! thanks bouaboua



Then, Welcome to the university of society. You may be the next Gates.......。 Good Luck!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 9, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> Then, Welcome to the university of society. You may be the next Gates.......。 Good Luck!!!


lol


----------



## leigti (Nov 9, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> sorry i thought you would know cause rabbits and tortoises are like the same animal. right?


Are you smoking something? Or are you just in need of some sleep? if the answer is no to both of these questions and I suggest you take biology next year.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 9, 2014)

leigti said:


> Are you smoking something? Or are you just in need of some sleep? if the answer is no to both of these questions and I suggest you take biology next year.


"no comment"


----------



## leigti (Nov 9, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> "no comment"


That's it, don't incriminate yourself, plead the fifth.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 9, 2014)

leigti said:


> That's it, don't incriminate yourself, plead the fifth.


----------



## leigti (Nov 9, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 103763


???


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 9, 2014)

leigti said:


> ???


it looks cute


----------



## leigti (Nov 9, 2014)

It is cute. well i am old so I must go to sleep now. Have to get up early for work.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 9, 2014)

leigti said:


> It is cute. well i am old so I must go to sleep now. Have to get up early for work.


good luck dude


----------



## leigti (Nov 10, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> good luck dude


Dudette


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 10, 2014)

I give mine sweet potato leaves sometimes, as a treat! I don't like the way the red sweet potato vines look, though, so I stick with green 
They're a big hit! I think Tortoise Table lists them as toxic, but it's always good to double check


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 10, 2014)

Also, I gotta say, this whole thread is a little funny... I'll bet all kinds of things are growing in your tortoise yards


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 11, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no no no! look its like the same animal!
> 
> View attachment 103750
> View attachment 103751


It's rare that a post actually makes me LAUGH OUT LOUD! This one did


----------

